# Finished our shed row barn just in time for winter!



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice work! The horses will appreciate it!


----------



## lilmamabergie (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, You did a great Job! We will be starting soon on our first run in shed, it will look about the same as yours. 
You may wanna put concreate bricks under the corners just to lift it up a few inches from the ground so the bottom boards wont be standing in the wet earth when the weather turns wet. It will keep your shed life a bit longer.


----------



## Production Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

I commend your effort! What are you going to do about the water running down the hill into your stalls? And as lilmamabergie stated, wood to ground contact is bad. The building will be rotting severly in 2 years!


----------

